# Sage blockiert beim Emailversand komplettes Outlook



## maxi (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo, wenn ich ind er Sage einen Auftrag/Angebot/Bestellung etc. per email versende geht das Nachtichtenfenster von Outlook auf (Allerdings dirket im Outlook fenster, nicht in einen speraten wie wenn man "neue Nachricht" drückt). Es lässt sich nichts anders mehr in Outlook machen (Zum Beispiel Posteingang oder Aufgaben).

Weiss jemand was in Outlook eingetsllt werden muss?


----------



## rentier rudi (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

was ist "ind er Sage" ??????


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2011)

rentier rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist "ind er Sage" ??????



Vielleicht dieses:
http://www.sage.de/ 
hier?

@TE
Hast du das Programm neu oder hat es schon einmal funktioniert?
Und welches Win$ verwendest du?
Es gibt wenn ich mich recht entsinne, für Outlook eine Einstellung, dass der Mail Client immer direkt geöffnet wird, wenn ein Mailfunktion  gestartet wird.

bike


----------



## maxi (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

der Rechner hier WinXP SP2
Outlook 2007

Haben die Sage new Classic, aber welcher Dienst die email aufruft ist ja egal.
Weiss jemand wie man das umstellen kann?


----------



## Rudi (11 Mai 2011)

*Sage New Classic*

„Endlich eine betriebswirtschaftliche Komplettlösung,
die schnell einsatzfähig und bezahlbar ist!

Ruf doch mal beim Softwaresupport da an.


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2011)

[Werbung ein]



Rudi schrieb:


> „Endlich eine betriebswirtschaftliche Komplettlösung,
> die schnell einsatzfähig und bezahlbar ist!
> 
> Ruf doch mal beim Softwaresupport da an.


[Werbung aus]

So echt toll ist das Programm leider nicht. 

Doch leider gibt es das perfekte Programm noch? nicht


bike


----------



## maxi (11 Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich habe SAP am liebsten. Aber egal, gegessen wird was auf den Tisch kommt.


Die Vermutuung ist ja das das Problem an Outlook liegt.


----------

